# What brand are the jon boats sold at Gander Mountain?



## Cubman (Apr 25, 2008)

I was looking at them the other day, but I already forgot. :x 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2008)

Cubman said:


> I was looking at them the other day, but I already forgot. :x
> Thanks for any help.



I think they sell tracker jons! :-k


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, they are Trackers. I got my 1436 there in February.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 25, 2008)

Z-Man said:


> Yes, they are Trackers. I got my 1436 there in February.



Be a pal and pick up me a 1448 with matching trailer


----------



## whj812 (Apr 26, 2008)

The have Crestliners here.


----------



## Cubman (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I looked up Tracker and Crestliner on the internet, and I think the Gander Mountain in Knoxville sells Crestliner, because the 14' jon boat had a u-shaped rear bench seat (when viewed from above) instead of the straight bench. Is that so you can sit sideways to operate a tiller motor?


----------



## whj812 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cubman said:


> Thanks for the replies! I looked up Tracker and Crestliner on the internet, and I think the Gander Mountain in Knoxville sells Crestliner, because the 14' jon boat had a u-shaped rear bench seat (when viewed from above) instead of the straight bench. Is that so you can sit sideways to operate a tiller motor?



Not sure why the seat is like that.

You are correct the Gander Mountain in Ktown does sell Crestliners. I was just there earlier today, and they have a couple back in the back along with some of those nice rigs!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

Cubman said:


> Thanks for the replies! I looked up Tracker and Crestliner on the internet, and I think the Gander Mountain in Knoxville sells Crestliner, because the 14' jon boat had a u-shaped rear bench seat (when viewed from above) instead of the straight bench. Is that so you can sit sideways to operate a tiller motor?



i think so! Like this?


----------



## Cubman (Apr 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> i think so! Like this?


Yep, just like that. whj812, do you happen to remember the price of a 14 footer? Thanks.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cubman said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > i think so! Like this?
> ...



Nope but I am going back this Friday. Ill check then!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't see your knees fitting in that hole with the tiller handle very well unless you're really short.

I have seen some with V shaped rear seats that are for sitting sideways but I bet that particular setup is done for additional floatation to help out on the Coast Guard rating.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish we had a Gander Mountain. Nearest one to me is 109 miles away.


----------

